# For Fun,,,Let's see your best horse



## Frankie (Aug 13, 2009)

For a little fun, let's see the best horse you own that has never been shown, and add why if you'd like.

Only one horse.

You must own it.

This years babies excluded.

Never in its life has it been shown,,,neither locally, registered show,,nor by someone else.

Besides being fun it will allow us to see who else is in your pasture that maybe you don't share much.

If you don't show, still would like to see your pick.

Mine would be my 2 year old gelding Sam! He is a smaller guy, wonderful color, and boy can he move!!

He just came at the wrong time, Phantom is out showing now,,so hopefully next year.

Sam is on my gelding page.

http://p4.hostingprod.com/@valleyviewmini.com/geldings

So, who has the blue ribbon in your pasture?


----------



## Leeana (Aug 13, 2009)

Oops..you ment that had NEVER been shown..


----------



## mad for mini's (Aug 13, 2009)

My next contender for show is my under 30" bay roan mare Phoebe. Her very first show is in a few weeks at the county fair. I just started showing last year with Sophie, my pinto mare so Phoebe didn't get her turn yet. I didn't want to tackle too much by trying to show two horses my first time out. This will be our only show for this year, next year I plan to get her out there more and maybe hit a " R " show with her. Who knows maybe I will take the plunge and show both of them.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Aug 13, 2009)

I have two mares that are my best that I would say I would be very tempted to fit back up and show but for now they are both broodmares. The first mare is my appy mare Mars, she had my 08 filly that I am now showing and the colt that I will be showing next year. The second mare is Lady my granddaughter of Komokos LK Supreme and ggranddaughter of Buckeroo.






Excuse the horrible angle I was just taking the picture for my records to show how much weight she has lost (yes she lost weight and is still that chunky



)


----------



## targetsmom (Aug 13, 2009)

I can't play - I don't own any horses that have NEVER been shown. Except our 2009 foal of course.. But wait til next year!!

Our other 7 minis (and the big horse) have all been shown somewhere by someone, and all have national points.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Aug 13, 2009)

I have to do 2 I can't pick between them

Both broodmares

Wolfpens Painted Lace- black homozygous Pinto mare

shown here heavy in foal






with her 08 filly River






and

RF Bars Warrior Princess- Palomino snowcap appaloosa


----------



## Hill Haven Farms (Aug 13, 2009)

Pollie turned 4 in April...She has been a pasture pal...no show ring for her..


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Aug 13, 2009)

Yikes...my post disappeared...hopefully this isn't a repeat! I have 2 horses that I think would have shown well...both broodmares.

First is Rowbuck Bequest of Broadway. Bequest is not a "people" horse, she is very content being left alone in her pasture, she does not ask for attention, is not interested in grooming, she will, however, come up for treats! After owning her for 5 years, we can finally walk up to her in the pasture and pet her...most of the time...






Next is Fowler Boomers Exotica Lovesong, who we actually bought specifically to show. Well we had her for a little while and then sent her to the trainer (who was a whopping 15 minutes away)...and she completely stressed out...wouldn't eat...paced...was just overall NOT a happy camper. So rather than stress out at a show about HER stressing out, we decided she would become a broodmare, which she LOVES. Even sending her out for breeding to an outside stallion was an experience. She was at the breeder for around 2 months...and had just FINALLY decided it was OK to calm down and start really eating again right about the time we picked her up. She DOES NOT do well with change! LOL






I think both of these girls would have done well though...it bums me out sometimes but then they've given me some GORGEOUS foals...so I can't complain!

Tracy


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Aug 13, 2009)

Here's mine, Doc would be the top of the list of "best", but he's been shown, sooo:

2008 chestnut solid colt,

LCA's More Bang For Your Buck..

Dam: Carriage Hills Copper

Sire: Little Kings Buckeroo Merlin

*HOPING* to get him out to some shows next year, wanted to this year but things just didn't work out..


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (Aug 14, 2009)

Well I do not show too much and I only plan on showing **maybe** next year. Anyways probably the most stunning of all of my horses is my AMHR Black Tovero 2008 filly "Allula". She is the shyest of all of them (figures) and she doesn't like being away from her buddies


----------



## ClickMini (Aug 14, 2009)

My mare Sundance LB Gaia. She is ASPC/AMHR, 35" tall. I love her, she really does need to get into the ring. She has finally matured into herself at age 4. Maybe next year. She is also a fantastic mover, really beautiful. I am definitely going to teach her to drive.











She really is a special girl.


----------



## Minxiesmom (Aug 14, 2009)

I have shown his picture before, but this is my next driving horse, "Scott Creek Unos Love Me True" aka Elvis. AMHR/PtHA


----------



## Genie (Aug 14, 2009)

Nixons Hill Flashin a Little Beauty should do well at the few local shows we attend.

She looks better in "real" than my shoddy picture shows.


----------



## wiccanz (Aug 14, 2009)

This is my cremello gelding, Latte, shown here as a yearling, just turned 3 now. He's never even set foot on a show ground, either in New Zealand or Australia





I have started mouthing him, and will start his harness training soon. He's a bit wired, but should make for a really showy driving horse



Just the sort I like








http://i381.photobucket.com/albums/oo256/w...canz/latte1.jpg

http://i381.photobucket.com/albums/oo256/w...canz/latte2.jpg


----------



## Peggy Hogan (Aug 15, 2009)

This is "La Vista Moonshadow by MG". She was last year's baby (about 7 mos. in this picture, which was taken last November). Never shown anywhere. I bought her with the idea of someday breeding her, but with the economy I worry about the fate of so many minis. Still, she's a beauty and thinner now....(of course I'm biased)


----------



## Equuisize (Aug 15, 2009)

This is our girl, Lady. We bought her as a wife for BabyZee. Thought maybe if we

tried a different mare if we could get a colt rather than the fillies we've been getting.

Her facial markings are a lot like my old, black bay, Egyptian Arab that passed of old age.

She has such a loving temperament and is pretty to boot. Love her tippy little ears.

Maybe in 2010 we'll breed her.


----------



## MindyLee (Aug 15, 2009)

Oh Deb! Im going to steal Phoebe from you as she just gets better and better everytime I see her! WOW! Shes going to be hard to beat in color class!!!



I just love her coloring! And shes soooooo cute! See ya Sunday.


----------



## kayla221444 (Aug 22, 2009)

I have a few, HOPEFULLY get to show them next year

Laurel Acres Double Vision (my 2006 stallion)











Mini Bucks Skeeter by T TLC






Horseshues Laced IN Licorice











Oh and Misty....











well I think they are nice anyway...lol


----------



## Allure Ranch (Aug 22, 2009)

_[SIZE=12pt]Well here's my selection although there are several that come to mind.[/SIZE]_

Her name is "Alamos Sirs Elegant Fawn". Even though "Fawn" hasn't ever been shown she's produced show quality foals for us.

I LOVE THIS MARE.....






Here's her 2008 colt (gelding) "Allure Ranch Spirits Sacred Profit


----------



## drk (Aug 23, 2009)

Here is a couple of mine sine I cannot decide on just one...

TOYLAND TINO TRIX






DRK PHANTOM INVESTOR


----------



## garyo (Aug 23, 2009)

We may show this guy in driving at a Florida show just for fun. He looks like a mini gypsy vanner. I trained him to drive and we are thinking of grooming him just like a gypsy vanner to drive leaving the feathers, etc. Magic is a 12 yr. old stallion and although he was the AMHR 2007 Allstar Get of Sire champion he has never been shown himself to our knowledge.


----------



## triplethorsefarm (Aug 23, 2009)

_[SIZE=14pt]Everyone has gorgeous horses! Thanks for sharing. [/SIZE]_

I would like to show off our new Stallion. Dels Skipper. He has never been shown but produces gorgeous show quality foals. A small sampling of his get can be seen on his web page.






http://i952.photobucket.com/albums/ae8/tri...arm/skipper.jpg

_Triple T Horse Farm_

_www.freewebs.com/triplethorseranch_


----------



## PaintNminis (Aug 23, 2009)

The Best Horse I have that has never been shown would Probably have to be

my 2009 AMHA/AMHR Sorrel Pinto Filly

Desert Realms Bejeweled Design (Can be seen on my website)


----------



## Marty (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh goodness I have a barnload of best horses that have never been shown so this is a hard one so I'll just pick Noelle

I think she is so dainty and lovely. Pictures never do her justice. Her legs are endless and she moves so softly she floats with her tail up in the air. She's beautiful to me anyhow.


----------

